
Sex robots, artificial intelligence, and ethics - PacktDataHub
https://hub.packtpub.com/sex-robots-artificial-intelligence-and-ethics-how-desire-shapes-and-is-shaped-by-algorithms/
======
PacktDataHub
How desire shapes and is shaped by algorithms.

With Houston banning a robot brothel, it is time to have that conversation no
one wants to have. Algorithms invading our most private thoughts and deeds,
how does that make one feel? Where do AI developers draw the line?

------
lonelyscarf
i find it rather sad that by sex robots and making AI sexual, humanity shows a
few things:

\- it demands (not asks) consent. Because a robot can't say no

\- fears rejection to the point of avoiding human contact and turning to AI

\- wants to be in control. Again, because a robot cannot say no

